# Directed - 535T Window Automation System



## itolond (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi Forum,

wiring in a set of 535T - one for the front set of windows and one for the rear windows, some weird things happening and need some guide about haw to start fault finding (new install)

A windows work as prescribed all ok here- however my drivers-side rear window rolls down when i turn the ignition off (anything other than IGN position) - not other windows do this - where to to start to chase this down?


----------

